
Windows 8 on the desktop—an awkward hybrid - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2012/04/windows-8-on-the-desktopan-awkward-hybrid.ars
======
SpikeDad
I think the psychology of "group think" is very interesting. I'm sure there
could be plenty of material for PhDs if MS would let folks in to study them.

I can just hear the discussion now at the top levels of MS. You know -
synergy, that's the ticket. Here we have an interesting phone OS with cool
titles. No more icons, that's so 20th century. So PC OS guys - lets create
some synergy and leverage our discovery of tiles onto the desktop.

Because, you know, millions and millions of folks will get Windows 8 whether
they want it or not and they'll remember tiles when they go shopping for their
next phone.

You know Mildred, this phone has tiles exactly like our new Windows 8 PC at
home. It must be good. Let not upgrade to the iPhone 5 because it still has
those nasty old icons.

You know Wilbur, you're so right. I could never figure out that icon thing
where you have a picture representing your program. It's so much easier and
faster to have a blank square with a name in it.

Now on my PC, my word processor has ribbons and my OS has tiles. How did I get
by before when my OS had icons and menus and my programs had icons and menus.

